# SignalCollector.ScannerThread Wakelock



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I very rarely run into wakelock issues but in the past 2 weeks I have gotten the SignalCollector.ScannerThread problem and it is devastating my battery. I know it has something to do with maps but can't seem to find a solution. Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## bigfnj (Apr 30, 2012)

I did a google search for this issue and this popped up, was hoping for a solution, its driving me crazy


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

How about you try not using a wake lock scanner app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

For me, I've found it has to do with Latitude using the GPS to determine your location. Try turning off GPS or manage it's usage manually and see if that helps. It did for me; I use Tasker to turn the GPS on when I open Maps or other applications that NEED it, and leave it off at other times. Other apps that need location use the network location service.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Or just sign out of latitude

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Another is disable location reporting if you didn't see a sign out option like me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Has this same thing today. Froze maps and went away. I'll just keep it frozen until I need it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

